# 8th Anniversary Detail- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I happily celebrated my 8th Anniversary trading as Gleammachine yesterday with another awesome C63 AMG.
How the time has flown by, but seems a long way and many cars since my first payed job, a full valet on a Fiat Punto, do you reckon the seats would have dried out by now?
Through the last 8 years of detailing I've been lucky enough to have made many friends and aquaintances, and look forward to many more years ahead doing so again.

Just a quick write-up to mark the occasion.

C63 not looking too clever upon arrival due to the pdi test drive the day before.



















A few minor defects, mostly polished out with 203s or IP3.02 on a Meguiars spot pad.









































































*Paintwork pre-cleansed using Lusso Revitalising Creme.
*Paintwork protected with Swissvax Shield.
*Alloys, Calipers and Britework protected using Blackfire All Metal Sealant.
*Tyres and Arches dressed using SV Pneu.
*Glass pre-cleaned throughout & sealed with Nanolex UGS.

*Results.*























































Thanks to guys that have supported me over the years, it's very much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks good and congratulations on your anniversary :thumb:

How highly do you rate the Lusso creme?

Tony


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beauty! 

Nice work as always.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

congrats on making it to the 8th year you must be on the right path, lovely looking merc also


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

That looks awsome , Was this in the Basildon area by any chance? 

Keep up the good work 

Mike


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats on the anniversary and cracking job once again.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

congrats on your 8th year, lovly looking car that to.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

As above congrats on the 8 years of trading - the car looks stunning as always & all the best for many more years transforming cars 

Rob


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome job & Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrat's on making it this far Rob, all the best for the coming year to you & family

Baz 

p.s car looks very nice


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

I just love that car. Best pic is the first of the finished shots. :thumb:


----------



## Mike197 (Feb 18, 2010)

Awsum work as always and long may it continue. How do you find Pneu for dressing wheel arches? I have Pneu Glossy and have always wondered about putting it on the arches


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Eight years,well done mate!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike197 said:


> Awsum work as always and long may it continue. How do you find Pneu for dressing wheel arches? I have Pneu Glossy and have always wondered about putting it on the arches


Thanks Mike, Pneu is waterbased so works well for dressing arches, a little bit extravagant though and something like AG Rubber and Vinyl or AS Finish works equally as well and more cost effective.



03OKH said:


> Looks good and congratulations on your anniversary :thumb:
> 
> How highly do you rate the Lusso creme?
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony, Lusso creme is a very nice deep paint cleanser that is relatively easy to use, has no fillers and leaves a glossy finish.



M.J said:


> That looks awsome , Was this in the Basildon area by any chance?
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, no this car was prepared at Mercedes in Herts.

It possibly may have been this one you saw, the same spec- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194629


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job again Rob :thumb: Is that the same dealership as last time ? If so they must like you if you been back a second time .

Well done on the 8yrs as well, I'm sure it's not all been plain sailing but great to see you have a strong client base now and that you're going from strength to strength :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great work, congratulations on 8 years. Shield is a great wax but unfortunately I sold it as I couldn't justify keeping it sat there on the shelf with how much it costs, glad to see it getting a run out.

Also Lusso creme is a great product.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Great job again Rob :thumb: Is that the same dealership as last time ? If so they must like you if you been back a second time .
> 
> Well done on the 8yrs as well, I'm sure it's not all been plain sailing but great to see you have a strong client base now and that you're going from strength to strength :thumb:


Cheers Adam,

No different dealerships, One in Essex the other Herts.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats on your 8th Year! i also follow you on Twitter and i love the deep shine you get on all the cars you do!

The C63 looks a million dollars, lets hope the owner maintains the finish and all your hard work!


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Congrats on your 8th year.


----------



## deans arctic (Jan 22, 2010)

awesome job buddy

congrats on the 8 years


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

The merc looks the nuts! I am sure it had a very happy owner!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats on 8 years and nice car for the detail


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks absolutely stunning :thumb:

I've been looking back at your work a few weeks now and will be sending you a PM or email when I get some more time


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Happy birthday and WOW , 8 years detailing , very nice :thumb:


ps: superb job on the Amg Rob


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Big Congratulations*

Hi Rob, as always top stuff and seriously beautiful finish. Im loving the finish SV shield gives and the satin finish of SV Pneu.

Great work fella, Big congrats for the mile stone and looking forward to many more years of following your work. :thumb:

Indeed a top man :buffer:

p.s. can I ask if you applied the Lusso by hand, Da or rotary ?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, Congratulations on 8 years..

You are now officially "Really Gleaming Shiny Machine" ..


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats Rob for the 8 years, and be on "Top" for more 80 years!!!!!:lol:

Best regards,

Jorge

P.S: the AMG work...Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

congratulations. keep the good work going for years to come i hope :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

As above Rob how did you use the Lusso, I did mine via a foam applicator. I felt the MF one would be a little harsh on the paint obviously it would cleanse better but I find some of the MF applicators a little harsh.

Cracking finish achieved although the red calipers cheapen the car a little.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work as always... and hope you have many more fun years ahead of you


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MattJ VXR said:


> Looks absolutely stunning :thumb:
> 
> I've been looking back at your work a few weeks now and will be sending you a PM or email when I get some more time


Thanks Matt, look forward to hearing from you.:thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob, as always top stuff and seriously beautiful finish. Im loving the finish SV shield gives and the satin finish of SV Pneu.
> 
> Great work fella, Big congrats for the mile stone and looking forward to many more years of following your work. :thumb:
> 
> ...





gally said:


> As above Rob how did you use the Lusso, I did mine via a foam applicator. I felt the MF one would be a little harsh on the paint obviously it would cleanse better but I find some of the MF applicators a little harsh.
> 
> Cracking finish achieved although the red calipers cheapen the car a little.


Thanks for the kind words guys, much appreciated.

I applied by hand via a MF applicator, I apply all creme based paint cleansers this way, as I believe it gives you more scope to work the cleanser into the paint.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Stunning as always Rob, heres to many more successful years


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Super job on the AMG, looks stunning :doublesho

And congratulations Rob, on 8 yrs in detailing scene!:thumb:

PK


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Rob ,

8 years of detailing :thumb: good luck with the next 8 years and hope they bring better and better things in the future .

Nice car to do on your company's birthday

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very desirable motor great work.
Soon be 10 years


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

What a beautiful result, the car is like a mirror! :argie:
Topjob as always.

Congratulations with your anniversary! I hope to see more of your work the next coming 8 years


----------

